# ORNSF and Septoplasty



## MBA101 (Dec 8, 2008)

My physician wants to bill 21335 and 30520 together.  Per CCI edits these two procedures are allowed to be billed together.  However, per the coding edit software with BCBS and Cigna there program bundles these two procedures.

Any suggestions?  

Thank You
Melanie


----------



## jackjones62 (Dec 29, 2008)

I am a little late with my response, but CPT 21335 includes septal repair, you will find that most carriers will not pay........there is a CCI edit and this would be considered "unbundling".

Jennifer 
ENT


----------



## myadav (Dec 29, 2008)

hi
21335-The physician makes an incision to treat a displaced nasal fracture and also repair the fractured nasal septum. Open treatment is necessary after unsatisfactory results with closed manipulation of the fractured bones and allows the physician to visualize the fractures. Lacerations overlying the fractures may allow direct visualization. Incisions may be made inside the nose to expose the nasal septum and portions of the nasal bones. Additionally, bicoronal and other local skin incisions may be used to expose the fractured nasal bones. The nasal septum is exposed and portions of the fractured cartilaginous and bony septum are removed. The physician realigns the nasal bones using nasal elevators and forceps. Transseptal sutures are placed to prevent formation of a septal hematoma. Intranasal incisions are closed in a single layer. Lacerations and other skin incisions are repaired with layered closure. After the bones are realigned, they remain slightly mobile and require additional stabilization with splints. External splinting may consist of a cast taped to the reduced nose. Internal splinting consists of supporting the nasal septum by splints or packing with gauze strips.

30520 is bundled in 21335,,it should not be billed separately with 21335.

MYadav, CPC


----------

